# New shipment of Ultra Maxima clams



## Ecnodelims (Nov 4, 2016)

French Polynesia ultra Maxima Clams 4-6 inches.

Aquatic Kingdom

888 Dundas street east


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Which store?


----------



## Ecnodelims (Nov 4, 2016)

*Aquatic Kingdom - New shipment of Ultra Maxima clams*

French Polynesia ultra Maxima Clams 4-6 inches.

888 Dundas Street East


----------



## Sandman86 (Jan 10, 2015)

*clams*

you know the price for a small one?


----------



## Ecnodelims (Nov 4, 2016)

They are all reasonably priced competitively to the market. Come into the store (Aquatic Kingdand I'm sure we can negotiate a fair price.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Called and was told starting at $350. F that.


----------



## Bugger (Mar 28, 2014)

mmatt said:


> Called and was told starting at $350. F that.


lol. 189.99 is more reasonable.


----------



## acoy40 (Dec 28, 2016)

The owner charge crazy high price and offer lousy service. I will stay away from him. Wallet safe!


----------



## SyedSher (Jul 3, 2017)

$350 is a lot. I get they are nicely coloured and have nice patterns but it just doesn't seem worth it. Plus I'd be afraid to keep one cause of the price. Would hate myself if one died in my care.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Like I said. F that. Lol


----------



## deonne91 (Jul 3, 2018)

For price comparison I’ve seen clams for $150, but they are 2-3 inches and probably not from Tahiti (if that matters)


----------



## Bugger (Mar 28, 2014)

They have always been expensive but the Mississauga people are pretty spoiled when it comes to marine invertbrates.


----------



## Ecnodelims (Nov 4, 2016)

acoy40 said:


> The owner charge crazy high price and offer lousy service. I will stay away from him. Wallet safe!


We're sorry to hear about your experience.
We're usually known for our exceptional customer service and we regret that we didn't live up to those expectations here.
If you're open to discussing this further, please call me at 905.281.1118 and ask to speak with Dy. We'd greatly appreciate the opportunity to make things right and work toward earning back your business.


----------



## Ecnodelims (Nov 4, 2016)

mmatt said:


> Called and was told starting at $350. F that.


Thank you for taking the time to give your feedback. We are sorry you feel our prices are to high. We try to keep our products at prices that we believe are fair and in line with the market. 
This takes into account many different factors, including our commitment to our clients, employees and high quality of our products.
If there are more reasonably priced 4-6 Maxima Clams, from Tahiti, on the market please let us know so that we can make changes accordingly. 
We make every effort to provide the best client experience. Please feel free to call me at 905.281.1118, and ask for Dy, I would love your feedback on how we can provide these products at a lower price and a better client experience.
Regards
Dy


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

No idea if and where there are less expensive ones from that area. I have seen maxima clams significantly cheaper but no idea where they are from exactly. All I know is that I will not pay that price for them. If you are able to sell them in that range with in a time that allows for a positive return for you then great. But I can not justify paying that kind of money for them. Considering what they have sold for in the past at competitors stores. 

Just my two cents


----------



## Ecnodelims (Nov 4, 2016)

mmatt said:


> No idea if and where there are less expensive ones from that area. I have seen maxima clams significantly cheaper but no idea where they are from exactly. All I know is that I will not pay that price for them. If you are able to sell them in that range with in a time that allows for a positive return for you then great. But I can not justify paying that kind of money for them. Considering what they have sold for in the past at competitors stores.
> 
> Just my two cents


Thank you for taking the time to reply. We always appreciate feedback. We are sorry you are not in the market for the Ultra Maxima Clams. We have also seen Maxima clams in the GTA market for significantly less. The Tahiti Maxima clams comes in 3 grading systems. First grade, ultra grade and best pick. Maxima clams selling at a lower price points are typically first grade clams. We are providing Ultra Grade Maxima Clams, which we believe the size, patterns that are highly variable, exotic coloration and quality are much superior to what has been previously sold at lower price points. 
We are also sure you are aware that the Tahitian Maxima Clams are some of the nicest wild maxima clams in the ocean, whose care is not as easy as some other giant clams, making it best suited for the intermediate to advanced aquarist.
We always welcome feedback, client questions, concerns and comments. If you have any further questions please do not hesitate to contact us. Maybe we might have something else you may be looking for. We have a wide selection of fish and corals in stock with shipments weekly. I'd love the opportunity to earn your business and share knowledge.
Regards

Dy


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

I am in the market for maxima clam and I am referring to ultra grade. I'm comparing apples to apples, not apples to oranges. But hey all good.


----------



## Ecnodelims (Nov 4, 2016)

mmatt said:


> I am in the market for maxima clam and I am referring to ultra grade. I'm comparing apples to apples, not apples to oranges. But hey all good.


Thanks for the clarification. If there are 6" French Polynesia Ultra Maxima Clams in the GTA from Tahiti for less, please let us know. We would definitely be interested in them as well!


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Any chance you can get around to putting some pictures of opened ones. Coming in from the east end - just want to see if its worth the trip. The prices seem fine to me if its really is ultra quality and its a larger clam.


----------



## Ecnodelims (Nov 4, 2016)

noy said:


> Any chance you can get around to putting some pictures of opened ones. Coming in from the east end - just want to see if its worth the trip. The prices seem fine to me if its really is ultra quality and its a larger clam.


I've been patiently asking the clams to stay open for the photo shoot, but i'm not getting a lot of cooperation.
See attached for some shots that we've taken already.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Def some gorgeous looking clams. Beautiful colours


----------

